# Secret Santa Signup!!!



## Nay (Nov 29, 2012)

Maybe things were not very clear so I will make it a new thread, (if OK from Moderators!!)
Dead line: Friday Dec 7th, 
Fill out small questionnaire(in original post),
Spending :about 20 dollars (plus and/or minus shipping costs, your choice).
If I get more responses because I didn't repost I will certainly extend things for a few more days.. Thanks PokeyMeg!!
Nay

Here's the reason I reposted:



Pokeymeg Offline
Senior Member
Boston, MA
Posts: 360
Joined: Jul 2011
RE: What no Secret Santa???

(Yesterday 02:04 PM)Nay Wrote: Come on only 2 more days!!! I think we had a lot more last year... The more the merrier!! (Well that is if I don;t mess it up!!!Smile


Maybe you should make a separate post about starting up Secret Santa? I saw this post the first day you posted, and I didn't realize that you started collecting names, etc. since then. You should make it more obvious that you are starting! Make it clear what the deadline to sign up is and what the $ limit is. Reading through this post it's kind of unclear. You'll probably get a lot more people (like me)!
40,000 bees------all ages! =P
2 cats------------8 years, Maggie & Jack
1.0.0 Hermann----9 years, Dante
RIP Pistachio


Read more: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-59775-page-3.html#ixzz2De28K5Mc


----------



## Pokeymeg (Nov 29, 2012)

PM sent!

Here's the form for anyone else who wants in:

"Name:
Address: 

Age:

Where in the world are you?:
Are you happy to post out of your country?:

Sizes - 
Tops: 
Bottoms: 
Shoe:

How many Tortoises do you have?:
What species: 

Likes:
Dislikes:
"


----------



## Nay (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh thank you for posting the form!!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 30, 2012)

How many have signed up so far?


----------



## Nay (Nov 30, 2012)

So far we have 9 and I think I will give it to Sunday? Just to get a few more..
So Sun AM I will send out names!! It's actually funny, I don't know if I should put all the names in a jar and do it randomly or should I think about who's what age etc.. The only restrictions are a few are out of the US and not everyone wants to take that shipping on..
Thoughts or preferences?
Nay


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 30, 2012)

First ask each SS wanna be, if they have problems with the chance of getting an out of country SS. If they do then make sure they only get one from their own country. When drawing place them all in one pot and say for example: This draw is for Steve Longjohn and whomever you draw he gets and so on down the list. No trying to second guess and pair folks up.


----------



## Nay (Nov 30, 2012)

Great that's what I was thinking. Thanks


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Nov 30, 2012)

I hope more people jump on board. Last year's sounded like a lot of fun. This should be fun and when we have a thread going about it, you don't want to feel left out


----------



## Josh (Dec 3, 2012)

Can I participate??


----------



## Nay (Dec 4, 2012)

Sure, fill out the form and PM me. Better late than never.


----------



## Nay (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok now I need at least one more...Josh?


----------



## BowandWalter (Dec 4, 2012)

Could the forum name of the person be included in the questionnaire? Some people don't really give enough to go off of in the questions so checking out their threads would be helpful.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 4, 2012)

Okay, if I can still sign up, I'm in... it's too much to resist.


I can only ship to US though, I'm poor


----------



## Nay (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes Bow and Walter I agree, if anyones in need of the poster's names PM me, someone already did ask if it was OK. I agree their threads tell us more.
Nay


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 4, 2012)

Ah, sounds like I'm too late. Darn. There's always a next year!


----------



## Nay (Dec 4, 2012)

Ahhh but you are not too late, I had a few later entries and to be honest it will be more random if I get one or two more,(So no one gets each other)
so send me your questionnaire. (Above) I had 2 people send me them today..Lets say when I get 4 more?
Nay


----------



## Josh (Dec 4, 2012)

Come on folks! These always turn out to be a lot of fun! We'll have a Secret Santa Gift Thread where we can all see what we gave/got and give thanks to our SS!


----------



## Nay (Dec 5, 2012)

Boy, is my brain in the off position??? I did say deadline was Dec 7th/
CourtneyAndCarl actually said oh sucks its says Dec7 I am too late. I wrote back oh no I had others that were late... That was 2 days ago, DEC 3!!!!!!! I already sent out the SS for the first group. looks like we have another,smaller group. So Rejoice you have plenty of time!!!!
Nay


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 5, 2012)

I was kind of surprised you already sent out some of the SS assignments since you said the deadline was Dec 7th!! Lol I thought maybe I was going crazy


----------



## Nay (Dec 6, 2012)

No, it twas me who was going crazey!!!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Dec 6, 2012)

What is this all about exactly???


----------



## Nay (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok, so each year we send names to one person, along with a filled out basic questionnaire. That one person (Me this year) throws everyone into a hat and sends each name someone elses name. That person spend about 20 dollars (your choice to have that include shipping or not) and sends that person a gift. The person receiving it should not, might not know who sent it, thereby being a "Secret Santa". It is a very neat fun thing to do this time of year. You do your best to find a gift to best match your SS, and it's not easy. Sometimes you can get a better judge of the person if they have posted alot. We are going to make sure everyone gets the poster's name, it's not always that obvious. 
We only had one person last year that didn't receive their SS gift, but we made up for it.
You in?? Pm me the questions, listed in this post,(I think.) I have a handful right now.
Really the deadline will be Friday this week. (This was double trouble since I had a brain fart and thought last Friday was the 7th!!)

Then later on we post our SS gift pictures!!
Nay


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 6, 2012)

Did you get my questionnaire?


----------



## Nay (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes I did, I will be shaking them up tomorrow night and PM you your SS!!
Nay




CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Did you get my questionnaire?


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Dec 7, 2012)

So, those of us who have gotten their people will keep them or get new ones today? I am not sure.


----------



## Nay (Dec 7, 2012)

Everyone who got their SS names are staying. I will draw the rest tonight and send those out..Don't want to add to more confusion!!
Well I guess I could add if you really want to change get them to me tonight and I will re-shuffle.
But only tonight!
Thanks Nay





lovelyrosepetal said:


> So, those of us who have gotten their people will keep them or get new ones today? I am not sure.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 7, 2012)

You should change them, it will be more interesting that way!! PLEEEEAAASE!


----------



## BowandWalter (Dec 7, 2012)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> You should change them, it will be more interesting that way!! PLEEEEAAASE!



It would be more random, but it would suck if people had already gotten gifts.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 7, 2012)

BowandWalter said:


> it would suck if people had already gotten gifts.



That would be my fear that somebody has either already gotten a gift or has already researched their SS person and has an idea by now what to get them.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 7, 2012)

I like the idea of it being more random though. As a person that signed up late I have about two people to pick from, so figuring out my SS would not be very fun.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 7, 2012)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I like the idea of it being more random though. As a person that signed up late I have about two people to pick from, so figuring out my SS would not be very fun.



Except you really don't know how many more ended up registering. Nay is smart enough, to not tell exactly how many did sign up for the second group of people.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 7, 2012)

I have already gotten a gift  Please don't change mine at least. It is very specific to the info I was sent.


If other people haven't done so maybe have them PM you if they want a change and then reshuffle?


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 7, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> I have already gotten a gift  Please don't change mine at least. It is very specific to the info I was sent.
> 
> 
> If other people haven't done so maybe have them PM you if they want a change and then reshuffle?





I want Kerryann to have me for her SS!


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't care if you reshuffle, just let me know one way or the other. Thanks


----------

